

Software patents no longer allowed in New Zealand - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/new-zealand-becomes-a-game-changer-software-patents-no-longer-allowed/

======
Devilboy
Relevant discussion from yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1516710>

